# Lookie here :D



## Strider (May 29, 2010)

It's been long since I wrote. I have no time. I've trashed a cathode monitor and found nothing butt copper to save. I do have an old water heater though  

I found some coins and ordens (?) and decidet to share them with you. I won't ask about the price of them cause they are priceless. Some given to my grandpa for anniversaries and so on.


----------



## Strider (May 29, 2010)

Hm...the attachments go the opposite way. Firs pic is the las one (previous post).


----------



## macfixer01 (May 29, 2010)

Hi,
I'm guessing these are Yugoslavian coins?

macfixer01


----------



## skippy (May 29, 2010)

I like the one with the emperor done up like a caesar. His facial hair is, for lack of a better word, epic.


----------



## Noxx (May 30, 2010)

I agree Skippy ahah


----------



## Strider (May 30, 2010)

I would not say Yugoslavian coins...but...they were made during Yugoslavia. And that golden dukat coin is from Habsburgh Monarchy (or Austrian empire, what ever is says on the coin). 
Yes that guy is some hot shot 

If I look at other dukat's on internet, I see that my coins are a bit older.

This one is from 1900s (not mine)


----------



## macfixer01 (May 30, 2010)

Strider said:


> I would not say Yugoslavian coins...but...they were made during Yugoslavia. And that golden dukat coin is from Habsburgh Monarchy (or Austrian empire, what ever is says on the coin).
> Yes that guy is some hot shot
> 
> If I look at other dukat's on internet, I see that my coins are a bit older.
> ...




Well I just made an assumption that they were Yugoslavian from the image of Marshal Tito on the top coin.

macfixer01


----------



## machiavelli976 (May 31, 2010)

:mrgreen:


----------



## Strider (May 31, 2010)

Ahahaha you got me here. They were made in Krapina, as I was told (that Tito coin), a town not far away where he was acctually born- Kumrovec ...which is in Croatia. Others I don't know much about.


----------



## ALPHABiT (Jun 5, 2010)

Remember you have a coin collector here!
Those are some of mine (i use an apposit stand and light:










































... and so on 

I'm always intereted to buy gold coins...(!!!)


----------



## Strider (Jun 8, 2010)

That is a nice hobby  Expensive but once they will cost triple the price they were bought for. I will check my other coins, also dinares, denares, tolar, kruna (crown?), florints and soo on...these one are not for sale, they are ordens given to my grandpa who passed away last week.


----------



## Strider (Jun 15, 2010)

A crap...now my father passed away this morning


----------



## philddreamer (Jun 15, 2010)

You mean he passed away? If that's the case, I'm so sorry; I know how it feels.


----------



## Oz (Jun 16, 2010)

Strider,

I am so sorry that you have had such a loss losing 2 people so important in your life within a week. I have nothing good to say, but can only offer my condolences.


----------



## machiavelli976 (Jun 16, 2010)

Sorry for you and your father death  i belive he should have my age. that's sad! We came in this world one after another but we leave it at random. condolences.


----------



## Strider (Jun 16, 2010)

Thank you all. Yeah, I meant passed away, sry bout that. It's a rough road ahead...Life's a b**ch.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 16, 2010)

Strider said:


> Thank you all. Yeah, I meant passed away, sry bout that. It's a rough road ahead...Life's a b**ch.



I feel you pain, going on 3 yrs lost my dad still have times I have problems dealing with the loss. My prayers to you.


----------



## Strider (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks man, I appreciate it. He was a great man. Still is.


----------



## Oz (Jun 18, 2010)

Strider said:


> Thanks man, I appreciate it. He was a great man. Still is.



For you to feel that way proves that he lives on in you. You have become his legacy, do him proud.


----------



## Strider (Jun 19, 2010)

Thank you all, I will do my best to make him proud. 

@ALPHABiT - these day I'll check my coin stash and give you some pics


----------



## ALPHABiT (Jun 24, 2010)

Strider nice!
Hope it will help to think to future!


----------



## dtectr (Jun 24, 2010)

alcune perdite ci riguardano più emotivamente - il nostro:
padri
nonni
bambini
mogli.
i nostri pensieri e le simpatie sono con voi e la vostra famiglia in questo momento di doppiamente grave perdita.
Giordania
[Jordan]


----------

